# Block vs Rack Pull ?



## SuperBane (May 28, 2015)

Is there any training differences between a block pull and a rack/pin pull?

Are they interchangeable enough where I wouldn't be missing anything from not doing the other?

I have no blocks in my gym so I was going to do pin or rack pulls instead.
Although I hate them. They feel weird.
Feels like a Roman mixed with a shrug.

Or should I really try to find a way to make the block pulls happen.

If so how high should the blocks be based off the lifters height?

Ergonomics is important to me. I can not go atg on the squat no matter how hard I try not how light. The mechanics for tall lifters suck sometimes.

Trying to incorporate some cube work into a summer bb volume thing. Not sure how that is going to effect recovery. Pillar I was going to ask you if you thought this was even possible but said **** it and decided just to try it.

I ran a cube wave earlier this year and liked it. Going to keep the compounds based on this regardless of the wayor how I lift.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2015)

Well cube has enough hypertrophy work in it to be effective while cutting weight.

I used to know the answer to the block pull versus rack pull question... it had something to do with the platform being under the plates versus the under the bar.

If I have the choice; and I do cause my gym is the shit, I do block pulls. Not so much for overload. Mostly just when I need a break from pulling off the floor.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2015)

Oh and the block heights can vary from 2 inches to 18 inches. 4 is my preference for the above stated purpose. I see no point in the larger blocks.


----------



## SuperBane (May 28, 2015)

Thanks pillar I appreciate it.
I could just stack some 45s and use that as a block of we are only talking four inches. Cool.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 28, 2015)

Pillar is right the bar doesn't flex on a rack pull as much as a block pull.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 29, 2015)

Rack pulls will bend the shit out of your bars too.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2015)

According to Ed Coan and Andy Bolton rack pulls are worthless with no carry over to your deadlift, it must be kept bellow the knees from 2'' to 4'' off the floor for most people.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2015)

The answer to off pins vs blocks is rebound, you get zero rebound off wooden boxes and way too much off pins.

Mats is another option with blocks still being the best option.


----------

